# Newbie here



## captain_Crunch (Feb 11, 2019)

Recovering from some infidelity issues with the spouse and thought this would be a good resource for some support


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

You have come to the right place. Many seasoned veterans on this site who can provide excellent advice.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

How can we help you, Captain?

And welcome aboard.


----------

